# Is there a sleeve or skin that will protect the Kindle keyboard?



## skross (Jan 1, 2011)

My wife and I have been playing "Every Word" fairly often on her new Kindle (when she's not reading on it)... with the result that the keys, especially the most commonly used letters, have begun to fade.  I'm not sure whether this is due to the letters actually wearing off, or finger-grime buildup (I was unable to clean the keys with a paper towel dampened with spray cleaner).
Anyway, we had the idea that some sort of transparent skin to cover the keys might help avoid any further degradation of the letters.  We've seen such gelskins for laptop computer keyboards, but when we shop in the Accessories section it's hard to tell whether any of the products for sale there do cover it.
I'm not sure exactly which Kindle this is; but it is the 3G + WiFi version and the screen measures 6" diagonally.
Any ideas?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I know what you mean; I'm addicted to Shuffled Row.

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp

Keys are covered and marked and are, somehow, easier to press.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

There is also a skin that apparently does cover the actual keys.  I don't know how well it "molds" around the keys.  I think it is InvisibleDefenders but it appears to come in patterns and I would prefer no pattern - just the protection.


----------

